# Neve em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal)-15/02/2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)



## DRC (16 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que me passaram do nevão que caiu na zona do Sabugal no dia 15/02/2010.


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 18:19)

Mais uma bela estampa Invernal  no nosso Centro bem interior (já quase Espanha). Os seus quase 900m, são uma condição ideal para que este tipo de fenómenos façam visita mais ou menos frequente ao local!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------

